# What unit wont you buy because its not plastic?



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok simple enough question
I started the hobby when plastic GW models were a swear word in most circles,metal models were mostly made from church roof flashing and if you dropped a model you didnt have to worry about it breaking into its component parts as you did worry about the perfectly flat surface that replaced the detail that was there previously.

So what unit/model wont you buy because its not a plastic kit ?


----------



## CaptainQuackers (Jan 4, 2012)

Everything. I bloody despise metal models, back when I started a bunch of models were still metal and I bought them, to this day I wish I hadn't. Metal models have less detail, are shit hard to convert, harder to glue and harder to paint, not to mention more expensive. (Besides Finecast.)

I use my metal models as paper weights.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well for me simply there isn't one. I prefer metals. There is something about the comfortable weight and solidity of metals that I just enjoy. Argueably they are sometimes more difficult to work with, but that makes a good conversion or a solid clean assembly all the more satisfying.


----------



## ShadowTear (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm more than happy to buy metal miniatures, what I hate is the hybrid mini's. 

I've taken the few metal mini's I've got and either pinned or used some J. B. Weld to hold them together. Pretty sure they'll stay together unless I drop them a long way. I find it kind of comforting to have at least a few metal models around as the first game I played used metal mini's.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

there's stuff like the veteran squads of the space marines that I would rather prefer in plastic (sword brethren and vanguard ecspecially) all in all though the only metal models I have a problem with are really big stuff like the old greater deamons or models with really thin stuff on, like the old Necron lords, I have two of them and neither have the top of the staff on due to one reason or another. 

I mainly love plastic because of the general ease of it all. but I would still prefer metal models over the new stuff, not playing any hate here but yeah, that's another story for another thread


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Midge913 said:


> Well for me simply there isn't one. I prefer metals. There is something about the comfortable weight and solidity of metals that I just enjoy. Argueably they are sometimes more difficult to work with, but that makes a good conversion or a solid clean assembly all the more satisfying.


Totally agree with you there Midge. There's just something about converting metals that gives me an immense sense of satisfaction when the job is finished.

Converting platics is much easier, comparitively speaking, and doesn't offer up thee same "challenge<>reward" feeling when finished, for me.

Though if I still had to pick a metal model I wouldn't buy, it would have to be Tau Sniper drones - I hate the way that a slight twist when putting the drone on its stand straight out of my case, has a 50:50 chance of pulling one side of the housing off. Its very irritating.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

I prefer metal. I usually go out of my way to get them. I am with the above posters. I like the weight. I find that they do have very good detail. They don't tip over as easily on the table either..... usually.... zoanthorope, i am looking at you.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I've ordered two metals earlier this week (Obliterators), but mainly because I already have one in metal and want the whole squad the same (and need them for mid-April, and thus can't wait for them to be transferred to Finecast). I honestly have no real preference when it comes to metal, plastic or finecast. Plastic's cool because it offers you building opportunities, but so do Obliterators, so I guess everything's good anyway.

Midnight


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i like hte density and weight of the metal models, but hate putting them together and dropping them


----------



## ArchangelPaladin (Jul 7, 2010)

Metal models suck, or at least my ability to paint metal models sucks in comparison to my ability to paint plastic/resin. The lack of detail and the pointy rough edges plays havoc with me brush skills. I have two big meks; one metal, one fine cast, and the fine cast one looks so much better, owning much to the fact that my paint job is much better. I will be avoiding metal from now on.

But to the people who like the weight of metal: I glue metal washers to the bottom of all my bases, problem solved.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

DecrepitDragon said:


> Totally agree with you there Midge. There's just something about converting metals that gives me an immense sense of satisfaction when the job is finished.
> 
> Converting platics is much easier, comparitively speaking, and doesn't offer up thee same "challenge<>reward" feeling when finished, for me.


I agree I enjoy converting metal models over plastic just because so many people do want to attempt it. I also like the weight of the metal models and the detail is fine with me.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

The pros and cons for both:
Metal
Pros: Hard-waring, nice weighty feeling
Cons: Difficult to glue, difficult to paint, bends out of shape constantly, difficult to bend back into shape and is less detailed.
Plastic
Pros: Easy to convert/build, glue for it is easier to use and cheaper, they glue better, they are generally more posable and subsequently easier to personalize.
Cons: Break easier.
So in conclusion Metal models are generally not great, the only thing you get from them really is the nice weighty feeling, and that is easily replicated with a £1 coin or two. The hard-wearing aspect is good but is outweighed by the easiness to just fix them.
On the origional point of the thread, everything, I may use finecast, but sparingly because it limits conversion potential IMO


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Obliterators *shudder*

It's just such a horrible model to put together, with all the weapons and stuff you have to add to the arms. Takes bloody forever and it's a right pain as well


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Well that makes me less than optimistic about the two I've ordered 

But still, at least they're in metal so I don't have to worry about the horrendous faces.

Midnight


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

pre finecast Hydra... i regret buying it... *shudders*


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

A few weeks ago I would have said the old metal Killa Kan.

I was bought one nearly 3 years ago after just getting into the hobby, and swore and cursed and bled and blistered over it for weeks before finally putting it back in the box in disgust.

However, I felt like a break from my Eldar recently and thought I would take a look at it again.

Completed the build over a weekend.

I still consider myself a very basic modeller, but my skills have improved in the last 3 years to the point where I could complete the build relatively easily.

The tips and tools I had picked up in that time allowed me to overcome the previous problems I had.

I do have some anxiety over finecast (or FW resin) as my making good skills are not at the level needed to deal with the bubbling/crumbling you sometimes encounter.

However, that is only a matter of time...

... and practice!


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> pre finecast Hydra... i regret buying it... *shudders*


A friend of mine says he had so much trouble with his hydra he eventually just painted it with a cut-off head.

My striking scorpions perpetually have one broken member and a 2 HQs (one of which I did for a competition) who constantly lack arms.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

WRAITHGUARD.... well, I can't say I haven't bought enough of them to run 3 troop units, but I was kicking and screaming the whole way I swear! I only got them because there was no re-sculpt in sight.

I tend to enjoy converting with metal. The durability and toughness makes it hard to mess up or over-cut something. A good Dremel makes working with metal a bit easier as well :biggrin:

Another point to mention is that metal models are extremely easy to strip. Whether you want to re-paint a mini, mess up, use it as a test, or buy/trade for a mini. Just dump the models in a jar of pure acetone and give them a scrub. Instantly just like new! watch your eyes, mouth, and hands though cuz that stuff can be nasty, not to mention extremely hazardous. I use it outside with heavy chemical gloves, face mask, and a hose nearby.


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

For me, any metal models with thin bits on them are a no-go. I was building Astorath the Grim, when I noticed his axe haft had bent slightly. When I tried to bend it back, it snapped:angry: I ended up cutting Astorath out of my BA list and simply cannibalising him for my other models (and one of my brothers to).


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

reavsie said:


> A few weeks ago I would have said the old metal Killa Kan.
> 
> I was bought one nearly 3 years ago after just getting into the hobby, and swore and cursed and bled and blistered over it for weeks before finally putting it back in the box in disgust.
> 
> ...



still why spend a weekend making a model when you can spend 3 hours most and spend the rest painting


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

khrone forever said:


> still why spend a weekend making a model when you can spend 3 hours most and spend the rest painting


more details, ability to strip off old paint and less breakage. :victory: 

its a give/take. what each person values more will inform their choice as the best medium.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

less breakage??? if a metal model with any hight falls over, without pinning its going to break, end of. plasic dosnt break with a tip over, or a nock


----------



## Warped Bitz (Mar 8, 2012)

If only they made a plastic Vostroyan range, I love the models but the fact that you are stuck with limited specials/heavies is a pain, stupid amount of hassle to convert autocannons yet alone melta guns... *sigh*


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Another vote for Wraithguard for me.

Not so much they are made of metal but the monetary costs of a unit are horrendous at the moment for a troops choice.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

IG-Ogryns, Storm Troopers

Chaos- Dread, Oblits, havocs.

those are the major things that i refuse to buy because its metal (and just "bad" in either game turns, or molds.)


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

khrone forever said:


> less breakage??? if a metal model with any hight falls over, without pinning its going to break, end of. plasic dosnt break with a tip over, or a nock


they will break in expected places though. maybe i am lucky, but i found a really good metal glue that bonds really fast. since i started using it, the nightmare gluing sessions have ended. 

as to breaking, all of my resin models have broken and they are hard to get back together when they break in areas they shouldn't have. my plastic trukks fell a bit of a distance and exploded into a thousand bits. (really dislike that plastic kit. nothing fits properly...  or i just suck at putting it together.... i prefer the former explanation.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

If you drop a vehicle, its going to erupt into a fountain of pieces no matter _what_ its made of. Thats reality. If you drop a metal model a couple of inches, it will break. If you drop a plastic model a couple inches... Stand it back up and keep playing. Resin breaks if manhandled because its pretty flimsy but I haven't had it break from falling over yet.

The moral is: Don't drop vehicles on the floor, don't rough-house your minis, and they will be fine.

That said, I've wanted to get into Sisters of Battle but seeing as _the whole goddamn range is metal_ I would rather not.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Sisters of Battle - the entire range.

I was planning a sisters army when i stopped playing countless years ago, and when i came back to the hobby i was dissapointed to see that sisters still didn't have any plastic kits. Then rumours surfaced about a new codex, and we all know how that went 

one day!


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

I won't buy any models apart from in plastic now & I wish GW would move all models over to plastic.

I think plastic has come on enough now and would rather GW take the route below.

Looking at the Space Wolves (because I know them best & for no other reason). I would much prefer they release two HQ packs. One in PA and one in TDA. Each pack would allow you to build generic WL, RP, WP & a BL/Champion in the respective armour. The pack could also let you build the key uniques e.g. the TDA pack would give you the parts to build an Logan, Njal, generic WP & Arjac and the PA pack would allow you to build a Ragnar, Njal, Ulrik and Lukas. Alternatively you would have plenty of swap in bits to allow you to build a generic of your choice.

I would have also much preferred if the WL on TW was in plastic but also came with a IP that was foot mounted but also had a pair of legs that you could swap on to the/or another TW and create a mounted IP + 2 cyberwolves in the pack.

All of the above would have been much more appealing to me and I would have happily paid £30 for the TDA set, £22 for the PA set & £36 for the WL, IP & Cyberwolves set. I think all of the prices would have been fair if you look at the plastic kits the SW's now have access to. While these packs would have less models hopefully this would be made up for in more unique sculpts and plenty of extra bits e.g. all 3 combi weapons & for TDA troops etc.

I also think HQ packs would win out over single packs as they would represent better value and have more appeal. The fact that you could build the uniques or custom build your own would be a massive positive. It would also mean GW could dispense with all the clam packs making packaging simpler, displays less complicated, stock accounting easier and do away with accounting in two materials. There would be benefits for GW and the consumer. 

Don't get me wrong I am certainly not ungrateful for what just came out for the SW's. It's just I prefer plastic. I am sure similar HQ kits could be replicated across all armies. For me plastic represents more creativity, flexibilty & diversity. The more plastic out there for each army only expands upon and improves the 3 benefits mentioned. I really hope this is GW's ultimate ambition as I am not a Finecast fan and wasn't really a metal one either.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

characters i like in metal. a unique element in my army just feels 'right' in weighty metal, feels more important when you handle it.

any model i wont buy until it is plastic? hmm... storm troopers/kaserkins.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have built both Metal and Plastic and i gotta say i loved building both, especially my Chaos IC models in metal, they were sweet to build and lended themselves nicely to paint, however they need to treated with kid gloves, as my now broken Daemy P attests to how easily they break and paint chipping (so i have replaced my metal Daemy P with a plastic one).

I also had great satifaction in building my metal Death Guard, Noise Marines and T-Sons, but i am waiting for these to get released in plastic as well as Havocs as for raptors i am using normal Chaos Space Marine bodies mated with Possessed Wing Back Packs (they look very schmick).

Also i am waiting for Obliterators to come out in plastic.

I prefer plastic over metal, but i am am willing to get metal if there is no alternative, and by the way i am avoiding Finecast like the plague.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm new to the game so my first exposure to the minis were ones that were plastic, but when I found metal ones, I fell in love. Part of it is the weight. Part of it is the durability. I won't attempt conversions however; my skills are not up to par (though I've done plastic and finecast conversions with growing confidence). 

In regards to the question, I won't pick up the SoB and Ork Meganobz. I'm not hard up for cash, but I can't rationalize spending so much for so little (to fill out my Meganobz, to get 5 more, I would have to spend US$100--I'm thinking of picking up Chaos Terminators for half the price and just convert). I won't even consider picking up SoB unless it's from eBay and really, really cheap.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Thunderfire Cannon. I want it in Finecast though.

Please, for the love of God, don't turn this into a Finecast bash thread now. thanks!


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Noise Marines because they are a hybrid kit. They are plastic with metal weapons. The weapons kept falling off and the model is unbalanced lol.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

turel2 said:


> Noise Marines because they are a hybrid kit. They are plastic with metal weapons. The weapons kept falling off and the model is unbalanced lol.


Slaaneshi marines, right? Excess in all things? They weren't 'falling over', they just wanted to sleep, they were behind on the excess of sleep chart.


----------



## Warped Bitz (Mar 8, 2012)

DeathKlokk said:


> Thunderfire Cannon. I want it in Finecast though.
> 
> Please, for the love of God, don't turn this into a Finecast bash thread now. thanks!


This, this is the one thing that always put me off, was it was metal, all the gory details of damage done to limbs whilst making this just scared me right off.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Aren't wraithguard 18 USD a pop?! That's one kit that needs to come out in finecast, x5 for 40 or something...but I highly doubt they will simply because they're making BANK on it.

As far as metal vs plastic.....I havent noticed a difference in quality from a painting perspective between the two (finecast aside). I think metal models are a pain because you have to pin and JB weld them together or they'll break when transported. Fateweaver used to drive me bananas until I jb welded him, now I'm fairly confident I could throw him into a wall. (and sometimes I really want to)

The oblit models arent that bad. Just can't rush it. I don't think any kit compaires to the ghost ark. My buddy has been over the last few nights working on his and its just a -royal- ass pain.

To the OP, I think fiends of slannesh would fit the bill. I recall bloodcrushers being 22$ a pop as well (and metal, and completely fail to build) and were redone 3 for 55, how hard can it be to do the same for fiends? To field a unit of our most competitive elite choice, its somewhere between 120-140$. For 6....and you have to pin 4 legs, 2 arms, a tail, and a head. Takes forever.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Up until recently the majority of the Eldar range! 

Off topic but I wish the last generation of Bloodletters had been plastic/resin. Goddamn.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Fiends of Slaanesh.

Arguably the best unit in the codex ... metal ... ugly ... too expensive.

Enough said really, that's way I use Crusher's, although I am trying to convert a box of Seeker's into Fiends ... here's hoping.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

D-A-C said:


> Fiends of Slaanesh.
> 
> Arguably the best unit in the codex ... metal ... ugly ... too expensive.
> 
> Enough said really, that's way I use Crusher's, although I am trying to convert a box of Seeker's into Fiends ... here's hoping.


Hurray another person that sees the crippling awkward ugliness of the fiends of slaanesh. I could get over the way the unit doesn't fit with the current slaanesh range (it looks like a 2-3edd model), I could get over how expensive the damn things are, but when you combine it with being a solid chunk of pewter then you have lost yourself a chaos daemon player my dear GW (Honestly I gave up on the army 1 year in when I saw the number of missing critical models, and the general weakness of the army).


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Well there are a few for me...

Havocs - all the weapons are metal, and the box is horrendously expensive for only 5 models

Obliterators - too expensive per model. You know it's sad when it's cheaper to just buy and convert terminators

Noise Marines - while the bodies are plastic, there are too few of the metal bits (c'mon, 1 sonic blaster per box????) to make not-converting from other, less expansive, standard CSM kits


----------



## Battle Ready Studios (Dec 1, 2011)

I despise metal models... but as for refusal to buy, I'd say any plastic/metal hybrid kit.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Boc said:


> Well there are a few for me...
> 
> Havocs - all the weapons are metal, and the box is horrendously expensive for only 5 models
> 
> ...


You forgot how you need 3 havoc boxes to make a functional unit. Oh look at me I have 1 of each heavy weapon, I am as effective a devastater squad with with HB's dur dur..... god damn GW. Hell the loyalist box comes with multiples of most weapon and is cheaper why the hell do we pay a premium for crap? 

If they ever do get off their asses and fix the havoc box at least include 1 of each assault weapon. After all as is the box is complete shit as it comes with only 4 of the units 7 ranged weapons....(No I am not including the retarded plasma pistol as a ranged weapon.)


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

Loads! I will always proxy for something that is metal and refuse to buy anything metal at all, whatsoever - even if it will immensely improve my army (e.g. Mephiston).


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> I prefer plastic to metal in general, but thats cos my converting skills suck something awful. But I wouldnt refuse to buy metals if they were the only option I had for a specific mini. I rather like finecast though, having only had 1 minor niggle with any that I have bought, but plastic is my chum!!!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Having mostly completed a Haemonculi-led Dark Army that is 80% Finecast (My troops choice- Wracks in Finecast... who's brilliant idea was that? And mono-pose Grotestques..WTF?), I'll be more than happy to avoid ANY non-plastic models for a LONG time... 'Tis why I'm rather happy with my all-pastic Necron force...

And as a Thousand Sons player with a 10k army... I CANNOT stress how much I loathe the metal/plastic hybrid TSons that make up the bulk of the army. Half metal torsos, some metal arms, a few metal guns, and all metal heads... PLEASE just make an all-plastic kit, GW...


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I'll refuse to buy a finecast version of a metal model.
I'll refuse to buy certain models because they ARE plastic (and poxy looking).

If the thunderfire cannon was in plastic, I'd have 10 of them. As metal or finecast, it's a 0 for 0 so far.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

I wouldn't refuse to buy metal models because I actually like metal models. I like my models to have weight to them. I don't really like finecast for a similar reason, fiencast is too light for me.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

As for Havocs, i am gonna use Space Marine Devestators with CSM parts so that problem is solved.

As for Raptors, i am using ordinary CSM with Possessed Wing Backpacks so that problem is solved.

For T-Sons i have seen modified Khorne Berzerkers being used and they look great.

Now as for units i won't buy because it is not plastic, well if i were to start a SoB army i would not get it becuase it is far to expensive to put together a unit. I mean to put together.

10 x Sister of Battle Tactical Squad 

1, Sister Superior $22.00 
2, SoB w/Heavy Weapon #1 $23.00
3, SoB w/Heavy Weapon #2 $23.00 or Heavy Bolter $17.00
4, SoB w/Simulacrum $22.00
6 x SoB troops $58.00
Rhino Transport $55.00

Total $197.00 to $203.00


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

If i like or need the specific model then i will buy it regardless of the material. I agree with the comments regarding the csm havocs box. it is very poor value. (Especially here in aus) However my havocs squads have been put together with ebay purchases which works for me. I actually don't mind the oblit models but the weapons are an absolute bitch, and i have removed all the unnecessary ones and gs'd over the holes.
However if i am buying a model with the intention of converting it then plastic all the way.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Iron Angel said:


> If you drop a vehicle, its going to erupt into a fountain of pieces no matter _what_ its made of. Thats reality. If you drop a metal model a couple of inches, it will break. If you drop a plastic model a couple inches... Stand it back up and keep playing. Resin breaks if manhandled because its pretty flimsy but I haven't had it break from falling over yet.
> 
> The moral is: Don't drop vehicles on the floor, don't rough-house your minis, and they will be fine.


I got a monolith and a FW Hive Tyrant that will disprove you here.  


I hate metals. I used to put up with them out of necessity. But now that there are alternative more and more readily available I am a happier hobbier. :crazy: 

My preference is always plastic first, then I will take Finecast or FW resin before I take metal.  It will not be long before my metals find their way to eBay.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I agree with that, defintiely. Plastic is my choice of preference over metal or resin any day. A lot of the old metal necron models are an awful design, especially the wraiths so I wont buy any _more_ of them until they change. Havnt gotten any of the new flayed one models but the old ones were another good example of metal models I would never buy again.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The metal flayers are ironically among the few I plan to keep.  

Much better than the poncho wearing current ones.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah they do like ponchos dont they? haha. I like the look of the older ones better but man it took forever to get the wrists to stick right.

Another one is the what is it...thunder cannon? the techmarine with the cannon, I have been told on this site it is a horrible model, nearly impossible to put together. Since I have never seen one in person I can believe it.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I had to assemble one for my hopeless younger sibling. 

The thunderfire cannon is a nightmare.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

The only thing I hate about metal is the chipping problem. I varnish characters, and most units for 40k are plastic now so it's less of a problem than it used to be, but there's nothing worse than spending 12 hours painting a nice centerpiece like Eldrad or a Daemon Prince, and the first time you put them on difficult terrain they fall flat on their asses and that wonderfully blended Force Weapon gets a giant chip knocked out of it. Yeesh.

I'll still buy metal models if they're second hand (aspect warriors, normally) but that's because they're really easy to strip, even if covered in superglue, because you can go into the cracks with a knife without risking the detail.


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

I would prefer resin or plastic to metal anyday. metal is hard to convert and glue without using epoxy. I do own metal on older models and some that you just cant get in plastic (shrike for one). but once these come out in resin or plastic they metal will be replaced.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I wish to hell Epidemius was in Finecast - he's a bloody nightmare to assemble in metal, for sure (so much so that I've been putting off making him for months now). The Great Unclean One isn't much fun to assemble, either, although I really like the model. While I prefer plastic to resin, I'll take resin over metal any day simply because I'm a convertaholic and it makes life _so_ much easier.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes! With the new plastic tyrant kit I made a running Hive Tyrant with wings and two reverse gripped boneswords. Because swords are always cooler in reverse grip, horrible impracticality aside. :crazy: 

Would I have done that in metal? Hell no.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh how did I forget the Greater Daemon of Nurgle... that thing is a pain in the arse! Made the mistake of buying it about 3 years back... still haven't put the bastard together, and am trying to sell it now just to be done with it


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm just as happy kitbashing plastic as I am chopping and painting metals so I have no real preferance either way but then I've always prefered convertiong regardless of the medium so have fairly competent modelling skills.
I don't see a remarkable difference in durability between plastic and metals, They both break when they break and it takes a little work to fix but nothing worth worrying over.
I won't comment on finecast as I've only painted a few and not converted any so there durability detail etc is relatively untested.
The only thing I don't like which has pretty much been phased out anyway is the plastic/metal hybrids as the balance was never right.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Boc said:


> Oh how did I forget the Greater Daemon of Nurgle... that thing is a pain in the arse! Made the mistake of buying it about 3 years back... still haven't put the bastard together, and am trying to sell it now just to be done with it


I think mine has about 17 pins in him...it did take a while to get him together. And Epi is _way_ worse, fit-wise.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Just thought of a another model that needs plastic bad. Flayed ones, Nothing is more retarded then paying 50+$ for 5 models when each model is only 13pts each. Hell the unit itself only comes into its own with 20 models, so your looking at 200+ dollars for a unit that may or may not contribute anything to your battle plan.

Were the GW executives sniffing glue when they thought a junk throw away CC unit would ever sell in ultra expensive finecast? God damn morons, and I actaully wanted to use flayed ones.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Can someone explain to me the problem with metal/plastic hybrid kits? I have 36 tsons and nothing alarming popped into my head during assembly, nor do they break apart.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Ravner298 said:


> Can someone explain to me the problem with metal/plastic hybrid kits? I have 36 tsons and nothing alarming popped into my head during assembly, nor do they break apart.


The metal portions of the Tsons kits are negligibly different to their plastic counterparts in terms of weight.

Havocs, on the other hand, are lightweight plastic bodies with horridly heavy metal weapons that are an utter pain in the ass to 1: get to stay glued and 2: balance easily.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah havocs are a pain in the ass,the chaos marine line is lacking a lot to be honest,the models could be so much more


----------



## arigatou (Mar 27, 2012)

I like models, but in fact you into a special / heavies limited, is a painful, stupid amount of trouble has not been converted autocannons, separate melta gun.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't really mind metal models, I just picked up two chaos dreads I'm converting to loyalist dreads. It'd be easier if they were plastic, but I can do them metal too, just takes a little more work. Also, I prefer the weight of a larger model in metal anyway. The only model I'm really glad they put in finecast was zoanthropes, they're way top heavy in metal.


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

Scythes said:


> I don't really mind metal models... I prefer the weight of a larger model in metal anyway.


I am glad that I have some metal models. My, um, three metal dreadnoughts are all reassuringly heavy, and I always felt that my metal infantry were more threatening than my plastic guys.

However, there's no getting away from the fact that it is so much easier to work with plastic, and I don't recall constructing my metal war wagon with any pleasure at all.

I think I'm at the stage where there are enough plastic kits out there that I pretty much won't buy anything that isn't plastic. I could deal with the hassle of putting together metal models when the alternative was monopose plastic, but now there are so many awesome plastic models to put together that I don't feel I'm missing out on anything. No damn bubbles in the plastic either, so I'm taking a pass on finecast.

Perhaps I will weight the interior of my next tank with some stones superglued in, to give it some of that old skool heft.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Lol, weights in models so they feel heavier, maybe I'll try that with my tervigon when I build it.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Actually weighting models is a pretty sound idea. 

I've long used greenstuff or other epoxy putty to fill the underside of many of my model's bases. It definitely helps with balance, especially plastic models with metal components, or models with arms or weapons held far out from their bodies.


----------



## Sem'ael Elear (Nov 6, 2011)

My first metal model was a metal Ordo Hereticus Inquisitor and I hated him all the way until I finished painting him. Now he's one of my favorite models that will ever be fielded because of the unprinted sisters in my bitz box. Azrael has also say in my box for about 6 years as well as Ezekiel (until recently). I do like metal models for te most part, Better than I like finecast. Painted my metal farseer pretty quickly and loved the result. I dread buying an Avatar of Khaine in metal. I also pretty well refuse to paint o assemble my Ahriman. Just a pain in the ass when I look back and see chips in my nice metals that I spent so long painting


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

Thousand sons, definately (stupid hybrid kits)


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Sisters of battle any and all f them,


----------



## Sem'ael Elear (Nov 6, 2011)

I painted my metal Ahriman and Sammael today, they actually weren't that bad haha, I used to hate metals, got pretty good at them now, and the weight of the Sammael model is so nice <3


----------



## Isha (Apr 8, 2012)

Gargoyles, (Back when they were metal.) Those things were hard as hell to build and securely attach to flying bases. And even harder to transport. Just thinking of it makes me cringe.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Sem'ael Elear said:


> I painted my metal Ahriman and Sammael today, they actually weren't that bad haha, I used to hate metals, got pretty good at them now, and the weight of the Sammael model is so nice <3


Like the Chaos Dread... first model to be thrown in self-defense when under attack from normal people.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I was sad an pathetic enough to drop a very large sum of money building my Sisters of Battle up to the roughly 2,500 points I've amassed so far, so I won't say that.

I will say that the Penitent Engine is on my list of models I won't buy anymore of because even with pinning they are nigh-impossible to assemble without fear of breaking. Every single point that is used to glue it together has a contact area that is FAR too small for the weight of the model. It's an awesome model, but a horrible mess to assemble.

Otherwise the Thunderfire Cannon is on my list due to it also being nearly impossible to assemble (the warping of metal parts when they cool doesn't help either).

And to break topic a little bit, the Hellcannon and Black Coach from Fantasy are also on my list. 

All of these are BEAUTIFUL models that are just pure nightmares to assemble.


----------



## backlash13 (Apr 6, 2012)

I had trouble with many of the necron metal figures. The flayed ones hands were forever falling off, and even with pinning I had trouble keeping the tomb spyder in one piece. So i refused to buy them again...not that it matters anymore


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

i wouldnt do sisters of battle because of the price of the metal


----------



## Igniskhin (May 19, 2011)

Wraithguard again... i have 10 pewter bad boys and the only thing stopping me from having more is the cost...

and then there's fail cast...

overlords, named overlords, cryptecks, flayed ones... the only failcast models I've had really good luck with are the standard lords, some thin spots on the cloak but that's about it.


----------

